# Sticky Buttons



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

Any tips on what to do if you screwed up your keyboard by spilling soda in it?


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Isopropanol 

I'm talking the 92+% alcohol and water clear stuff, *NOT* "rubbing" alcohol or anything else with additives.

It evaporates quickly, so just dump it in and work the sticky keys. Some will run out; the rest will dry. All should work again. 

PS. Just noticed your post count. WELCOME! :welcome: :hi:


----------



## Roger (Aug 7, 2002)

Can you get that at the supermarket?


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Sure. Or a drug store. Or a department store. If you can't find it, ask for rubbing alcohol and it'll be in the same area. 

Just don't get the green stuff or anything else that indicates additives--you want just alkeehol and water  Look for something on the label like "91% isopropyl alcohol."

On another note, if you find a box of alcohol prep pads, they make great little cleaners too. (They too should be in the drug aisle.)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't use a Hair Dryer on it . I had a user show up with her notebook with what looked like ONE REALLY BIG KEY. She did same as you but decided to dry with a hair dryer. I guess she didn't notice the keys melting into one big blob. Toshiba did not consider it a "In Warranty Repair'


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Last month I popped every key off my keybooard, put them all in a small bucket of soapy water,and took some QTips and Endust and cleaned out my keyboard. Found lots of junk, including dried up Mountain Dew and shake on cheese  When putting the keys back on somehow I did manage to break one of the little plastic holders that the metal bar on the spacebar goes into into. But it isn't causing too much of a problem, plus I've got a 1 1/2 left on my warrenty


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Soap and water! Some nerd YOU are!

 :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I popped every key off my keybooard


Did you have any left over "W's" that you could send to the White House?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

You sure that was just sticky soda???


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

"No comment" :lol:


----------

